# 2005 GMC Serria ext cab 4x4 with bossVplow...northern indiana



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

2005 GMC SLE ext cab black 162,000 miles with boss v plow,....there no perfect truck....normal wear and tear....come with Whelen lights in headlight 90 watts
..undercover amber and white lights...wired for boss salter..
$8500.00 
call for details
574*904*8167 ask for Todd


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

6.0 Gas or Diesel? Black or Blue in color?


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

Gas black


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

Sold


----------

